# What a weekend......



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Engeen, very awesome ram.
My congratulations to you and thank you for the nice report.
I hope to have any time also the opportunity to shoot a Reedbuck.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Like you can see, it is a very open, unforgiving area where I hunted. Scouting and spotting followed by some strategising is at the order of the day if you want to get anywhere near a Reedbuck.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My respect, seems this hunt was a hard job and show me that you are a very good hunter.
I hope my hunting skill is any time also good than yours. This shows me again the difference between me as a non resident and a resident hunter.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much Frank. Skill and experience is a great help, but one also needs a very good helping of good old luck.....

After three stalks, the ram made a fatal error. I knew that he would hold tight against a contour line to get out of the bitterly cold wind. Then it was just a case of taking it slow and sneaking up. My lucky break.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Frank, Skill and experience is a great help, but one also needs a very good helping of good old luck.....


Engee,

I know, luck is the best friend of a hunter.
This is what I love and understand at bowhunting, the right mix of skill, in the right moment at the right place and a little portion of luck. From this mixture are unforgettable hunting experiences are made.
One beer at you:darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Jy het darem jou jag in gekry mooi man


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

16" That's fantastic Engee! Any idea where he will score in the archery record books? Wow!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Craig, I checked my latest SCI Archery Edition and it seems that if he does not dry out too much after the 60days that I might just, just have the new SCI No.1 as the current No.1 is a 15 5/8" & 16" ram. But I think that I might just miss that because I'm just barely past that now with a gren score, but will definitely be No.2

Not that record books and standings have bothered me much, just the thrill of stalking this brute for over an hour and finaly getting my shot is satisfaction enough.

Look out for the whole story in a future ABH & A edition!


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

Well done and a nice ram! Those taken on foot make for the sweetest memories...........


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. Craig, I checked my latest SCI Archery Edition and it seems that if he does not dry out too much after the 60days that I might just, just have the new SCI No.1 as the current No.1 is a 15 5/8" & 16" ram. But I think that I might just miss that because I'm just barely past that now with a gren score, but will definitely be No.2
> 
> Not that record books and standings have bothered me much, just the thrill of stalking this brute for over an hour and finaly getting my shot is satisfaction enough.
> 
> Look out for the whole story in a future ABH & A edition!


Skote Petoors!!!:set1_applaud: Jis Engee dis 'n mooi ram. Windgat skietwerk, great walk en stalk, baie geluk man. Ek weet ons is nie almal te kwaai gepla oor die size nie maar dis darem moer lekker as jy die ou meet en dis so 'n mooi ram:first:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's to what will hopefully be the new number 1 or 2:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Cheers and beers for you, Engee! Very well done on that beautiful trophy!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rietbok*

Moerse ram!Geluk Engee


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Mooi Man*

Engee,

Dis mos nou hoe 'n Rietbok moet lyk.

Congrats man.

Groete

Gerhard


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Awesome trophy Engee, may there be many more.

Spatan:cocktail:

This "Desk jokkie" will be hunting in Pongola this weekend.:wink:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie Geluk Engee :clap::clap:
Pragtige Ram:rock:


Groete
Stefan:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Engee,
hats off to anyone who can stalk with that little cover around. Scratch that, NO cover around.
Well, as they say, some folk just CAN.


----------



## THAWACK'EM (Sep 4, 2007)

CONGRATES 
Great story too.
you got some skills, getting around in an area so open.
But it does make for a memorial hunt.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

Goed gedoen Engee!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

...late but not too late.

Congratulations Engee,
Awesome Reedbuck, fantastic ram - will make a great trophy.
Exciting story too.
Once again congrats or as the Germans say "Waidmannsheil"

Frank :thumbs_up


----------



## Louis375 (Oct 27, 2005)

Engee jou yster!

Baie geluk met 'n moerse Rietbok my maat!:darkbeer:


----------

